# Need some convincing.......



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, i am thinking of trying out the takamura migiki 210mm r2, biggest thing that is killing me is the handle, I know no big deal but kinda is, partly when we buy something a part is attractiveness, something less appealing will not be used as much as an attractive and well performing knife IMHO. 

Well, anyways back to the main point, everything that I have watched, from a hand full of videosout there, to every blog, post or YouTube comment, that has takamura migiki in it. Well I am just looking some personal experience that can reassure that my money is being spent in the right place. Aside from my personal preference, or yours just purely, the knife in excersise ( although I would still love to read about it). 

Basically, I am looking for a 210mm line knife, metals are open but something less reactive mainly because I am going to be cutting a lot of pineapple (7 -8 cases), some veggies, and fruits. Since the pineapple has such a tough skin I was thinking the r2 would be nice. 

My info
Looking for 
Knife: gyuto
Length: 210mm (I already have 240mm and 270mm) perfer laser 
Domainant hand: right 
Sharpening: decent to good 
Handle: open but perfer wa 
Budget: it is kinda open, but would like to stick with under 250 (including sayas) 

My personal kit 
240mm masamoto ks wa gyuto (re handled) 
270mm tad inox wa gyuto 
210mm tojiro itk wa gyuto 
210mm fujiwara fkm yo gyuto (house knife) 
240mm kamaguro blue #2 wa gyuto (re handled) 
240mm Sakai Yusuke white 2 wa gyuto (ultra thin) 
So other stuff 

Shapton pro 2k 
Beater 500 and 1.2k 
Rika 5k
Diamond 140

Thank you for reading, please let me know what you think of the knife and anything else compete with value or perform, or am I good to go 

Allen 
Sorry I know it is a long post


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe the Gesshin kagero 210mm western at $215? Also a stainless hard long lasting edge PM steel. Currently out of stock, worth asking when more comes in if you're interested. The wa handled version with saya is above your budget at 280.

Also there's this new stainless clad carbon steel laser for $180. it is THIN. Thinner than gesshin ginga in side by side comparison. To your reactivity problems though: it is only stainless clad, the edge is still exposed carbon steel.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives-14/kitchen-knives/ikazuchi.html


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks millions 

I am now considering the kAgero now, the wa handle one. But is it worth the extra $70-80. I am not sure because the takamura is a great value and I am thinking the extra $70 I could upgrade my 5k to a shapton pro, pretty fond of them. As for the new knives jki is carrying, they look really nice, do you have any experience with them? 

Thanks a lot 

Allen


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Kagero holds an edge forever, and it's tough for such a hard steel, but it is not laser thin if that's what you're looking for.  But as far as the Takamura, are you comfortable cutting pineapple all day with a 210?

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I haven't tried the Ikazuchi yet.  They were just put up on the website a few days ago.  I have too many gyutos already.  It is one of the thinnest knives I've seen, even compared to 'lasers'.  You mentioned you like lasers, so I brought it up.  

Personally, I like heftier knives with more height.  These days I reach for a cleaver 95% of the time.


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies Rick and million, I was thinking of get a laser, especially with a 210mm. As for cutting pineapples I uses to use short strokes but I just learned a new technique today, using a smoother curving cut. Now I am unsure whether I an really in need of buying a 210 because I don't I have a need for it at the moment. 
Million I was really only considering a laser for a 210 because it is so small I would like it just glide through stuff. The ikazuchi looks real nice, but I have a hand full of knives already, and would only consider picking up the ikazuchi in a 240.

Thank you both you guys, I might need to go back to the drawing boards to see what I really want or need, mainly because most of the time I only bring 2 to 3 knives to work and I don't want it to just sit at home or in my bag. 

Allen


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone, just wanted you to know what I ended up with, the ikazuchi 210mm as gyuto. Thanks everyone, I have used it for a couple of days so far and edge retention has been great and great profile. Jon from jki even gave me one of his padded knife cases. Thanks Jon if you are reading this, first time buying from you, will not be the last count on it.




  








image.jpeg




__
allen lum


__
Sep 28, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice!  You have other thin knives.  How does it compare to the Sakai Yusuke?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Allen Lum said:


> Thanks everyone, just wanted you to know what I ended up with, the ikazuchi 210mm as gyuto. Thanks everyone, I have used it for a couple of days so far and edge retention has been great and great profile. Jon from jki even gave me one of his padded knife cases. Thanks Jon if you are reading this, first time buying from you, will not be the last count on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet... glad you're having fun with it... i always love how these kinds of knives patina. Is it as thin as you expected?


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Millions, it does a great job, with onions nd other veggies, compared to my Sakai Yusuke it is a bit stiffer because it is a San mai blade, which is a good thing. Since it is a bit more solid, it going through food without flexing, and since it has such a laser profile it glides through food, great knife. If I have the money would pick up the 240mm too since it feels so nice in the hand, and on the stones, if I had to give it a con, which is a personal preference, the handle is a bit on the small size for me. (I am thinking because I mainly use 240mm, handle may generally a bit Boarder, giving myself and excuse to rehandle, lol) 

Thanks, Jon. I am really enjoying the knife, also love the padded case that you make too, have been using it when I work during events, mainly just doing plate ups. (Large size Holds: a knife atm is my Sakai Yusuke, (the ikazuchi's handle and saya is being treated from a buddy to give it a bit of water proofing capabilities, can't wait to get it back) rubber spatula, rosle tongs, pairing knife, mini off set, peeler and bowl scarper, everything fits with room for maybe a plating tongs and/or spoons too.) like I said only thing I would advice to other buyer would be, if they really like broader handles they may not be 100% happy, but besides that the edge taking is great, amazing blade geometry, have not really used it long enough to say anything about the edge retention, but it is AS steel after all. Out of the box edge was great if that matters. I would recommend this knife to anyone interested in its features (laserness, price, profile and etc) . Just get it, will be one of those knives that will sell out when people find out how good it is. Overall package deal. Once again thanks Jon very happy customer. 

PS I really appreciate the hand written letter that came with the well packed package. 

Allen


----------

